

Ask HN: Anyone know what happened to Origami.com - samstave

They were YC, they were going to develop the family photo album or something... I signed up for pre-release announcements... now they are no longer in existence?<p>Anyone have the story?
======
percept
CrunchBase has this link:

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/06/y-combinator-backed-
origami...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/06/y-combinator-backed-origami-labs-
acquired-by-efamily-but-service-lives-on/)

------
JacobAldridge
I believe they were acquired. This is one of the few cases where I _wish_ I
could say they folded.

